# God wanted Trump to become president... lol?



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2019)

According to Sarag Sanders, God wanted Trump to become president
This is very stupid... another way to say "Trump is the best" when he obviously isn't...
This has to stop... it becomes ridiculous...

Source


----------



## Xzi (Jan 31, 2019)

It's always the dipshits that god wants to be president.  They said the same thing about GWB.  I guess god rides the short bus.


----------



## Costello (Feb 1, 2019)

so by the same logic God wanted Obama to be president right?
did God also want 9/11 to happen? just asking


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2019)

Costello said:


> so by the same logic God wanted Obama to be president right?
> did God also want 9/11 to happen? just asking


idk, but one thing is sure
God wanted you to be admin of GBATemp


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2019)

Trump has the biggest balls since JFK


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 1, 2019)

If I was God i'd also want the funniest thing possible to happen.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> If I was God i'd also want the funniest thing possible to happen.


Trump isn't funny
He's dangerous


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok.jpg
So God is involved with American politics, but the rest of the world's problems can wait.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Trump isn't funny
> He's dangerous



On the premise that i'm a God I don't think i'd fear a mortal man tbh.

Also Trump hasn't shown to be any more dangerous than any other president. Hes shown a great deal of stupidity but the only people hes actually hurt are his own, and some illegal immigrants. Outside of that he hasn't done a whole lot. He puffs up his balls at foreign countries then ends up being best friends with them 10 minutes later, which is hardly what i'd call dangerous. Hilary on the other hand hated Russia and has proven to be a warmonger, she had a much higher chance of an actual body count. The American government is so fucked its minimized a whole lot Trump ever wanted to do. He's just an old dog with no teeth.

So from a non-American perspective, I guess the point still stands that Trump is indeed pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 1, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> On the premise that i'm a God I don't think i'd fear a mortal man tbh.
> 
> Also Trump hasn't shown to be any more dangerous than any other president. Hes shown a great deal of stupidity but the only people hes actually hurt are his own, and some illegal immigrants. Outside of that he hasn't done a whole lot. He puffs up his balls at foreign countries then ends up being best friends with them 10 minutes later, which is hardly what i'd call dangerous. Hilary on the other hand hated Russia and has proven to be a warmonger, she had a much higher chance of an actual body count. The American government is so fucked its minimized a whole lot Trump ever wanted to do. He's just an old dog with no teeth.
> 
> So from a non-American perspective, I guess the point still stands that Trump is indeed pretty funny to watch.


We just got out of a shutdown he caused which cost the economy ~$11 billion.  The administration is looking at going to war with Venezuela or Iran as Kim Jong Un keeps ramping up missile production under Trump's dumb nose.  He shrunk the size of several national parks to make room for more oil drilling.  I could go on, but I think you get the point that he has done real, lasting damage to the US internally, and that's not even counting our international reputation being bottomed out, as you mention.  He's definitely proven himself to be dangerous.  A couple positive notes being, however, that Congress is now a check on his power and Nancy Pelosi has a vicegrip on Donny's nuts.  Trump is essentially a lame duck for a couple years, but that doesn't mean he won't try to lash out in irrational and unpredictable ways.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> If I was God i'd also want the funniest thing possible to happen.


Let's be honest here. God is playing Sims with us, there's no other explanation.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 1, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's always the dipshits that god wants to be president.  They said the same thing about GWB. * I guess god rides the short bus.*



geeze your ruthless on religion high five


----------



## Tigran (Feb 1, 2019)

Why couldn't Kaito Kumon have gotten the golden apple? x.x;


----------



## Xzi (Feb 1, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> geeze your ruthless on religion high five


I don't care for organized religion, it's true.  Believe what you want and worship however/whoever you want, but modern religion is basically just a means to gather fucktons of tax-free money for the "church."  Scientology is essentially a mafia of crazies, and the government won't even discuss revoking their tax exempt status because they've grown so large.  Same deal with Evangelicals.  Most of them follow Trump's teachings before Christ's, and they've become fairly extremist as a result.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2019)

Im pretty sure he got in because of memes.Hate and jokes can sometimes be used agesnt the person who spreads it.Thats why you have to be careful what you joke about.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 1, 2019)

Meh...I don't really mind the quote. Mind you, the full one was this:

""I think God calls all of us to fill different roles at different times and I think that He wanted Donald Trump to become president.""

That's two times "I think" in it. And...sigh...look...it's Sarah Sanders. You can say a quite a few bad things about Sean Spicer and his follow-up, but at least they had confidence. Sanders always has this apologetic look to her, as if she's only there because she needs the money to support her family. She barely makes eye contact and just does her job. And let's be frank here: she's talking to a religious channel. Isn't this just a culmination of nuts? I mean...any reporter worth his salt would've countered that remark on the spot ("so how does that rhyme with the shutdown?", "does that mean Trump is on a holy crusade with the wall?" or something). These guys just let it slide.

Wait...skip that: the creepy thing is the follow-up from the journalist. "antisemitic seem to be growing within the democratic party"

...

Did an actual journalist really just implied that democrats are working with antisemitic groups?


----------



## morvoran (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't know what the OP is talking about.  Trump is the great white hope and is the greatest president this side of heaven.

(look up Jesse Lee Peterson on Youtube)


----------



## erikas (Feb 1, 2019)

Is that really worthy of a post? People who talk about god wanting things say more stupid shit, and it's not really an argument against Trump since you are committing the guilt by association fallacy: "Some idiot said god wanted Trump to be president and that person is clearly a moron therefore trump is bad" is not an argument against Trump, it's an argument against Sarag Sanders.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 1, 2019)

God rigged the election confirmed


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 1, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Did an actual journalist really just implied that democrats are working with antisemitic groups?


https://thehill.com/blogs/congress-...-democrats-cant-afford-to-ignore-their-israel
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/07/us/politics/democrats-israel-palestinians.html
https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/.pr...crats-about-to-reshape-u-s-politics-1.6615675
https://nypost.com/2018/11/11/heres-the-anti-semitism-the-media-doesnt-want-to-mention/
https://www.jns.org/will-the-anti-i...house-democrats-affect-the-rest-of-the-party/
https://www.clevelandjewishnews.com...cle_4739e336-af76-53c0-92c0-e2db726f0197.html
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/jan/8/senate-democrats-filibuster-mideast-partnership-bi/

and there was the whole womans march being anti semetic (which is why it was barely reported on and only got a fraction of the people to show up)
https://www.cbsnews.com/live-news/w...est-signs-pro-life-live-stream-updates-today/

They are not working with antisemitic groups granted but new blood in the party which is often stealing the spotlight have very anti semitic views as the push even farther left.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 1, 2019)

For all we know, it could be god, perhaps he got mad at how shit the US has become with hardly any people still being religious, so sent Trump as divine punishment




Lilith Valentine said:


> Ok.jpg
> So God is involved with American politics, but the rest of the world's problems can wait.


Thanks for reminding me of this:


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 1, 2019)

"US evangelicals strongly support the president."

That's weird, anyone have references to this, why do they like him? I know the Catholic Church doesn't agree with him.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 1, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> https://thehill.com/blogs/congress-...-democrats-cant-afford-to-ignore-their-israel
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/07/us/politics/democrats-israel-palestinians.html
> https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/.pr...crats-about-to-reshape-u-s-politics-1.6615675
> https://nypost.com/2018/11/11/heres-the-anti-semitism-the-media-doesnt-want-to-mention/
> ...


Thanks for the links. While I don't agree with their conclusion, I can at least see what kind of logic they're using.

Let's see...
1) someone who hates Jews and wants them dead or removed from the face of the earth is an antisemite. (I 100% agree)
2) Israel is the promised land of the Jews. Therefore, someone who wants the country removed from the face of the earth is also an antisemite. (hmm...this assumption hinges on whether or not Israel is really promised to them. As a non-Jew, I just see the place as just a bunch of land that's very popular by both Jews and Muslims. Just...learn to live with each other, okay?).
3) Anyone who criticizes Israel for...well...ANYTHING...is an antisemite. (somewhere between 2 and 3 is where things go off the rails. If you use the same word for person 1 and person 3, then you downright lack the perception skills to label anyone).


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 1, 2019)

It's only because conservatives seem to believe that Jesus was a Republican and that the Republican party is officially sanctioned by God. The liberals are all godless abortionists and satan worshippers of course, and they are indoctrinating our children in school (while at the same time pushing for their own form of indoctrination and theocracy instead) and turning the frogs gay. Of course, the Left isn't ideal either, what with the socialism and social justice and trying to mandate tolerance and friendliness. That's what pushed me to Libertarianism, and eventually to minarchism.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 1, 2019)

Satan wanted Hillary to be president, no wonder she lost.


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 1, 2019)

More like God took LSD while selecting candidates.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 3, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> According to Sarag Sanders, God wanted Trump to become president



I think I figured it out.  God did it to test our faith.  You know, like Job.  'Cause God is a dumbass asshole who makes bets with the devil over just how much of a burden humanity or a single human can take.  If called out on it, he'll just lay out that it's his party and he'll cry if he wants to.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 3, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Trump has the biggest balls since JFK


Trump is also the worlds biggest troll. He trolls and the media feeds him more lol. He trolled hard core during the primaries. Trolled the shit out of Jeb Bush.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 3, 2019)

Why do religions still have such a crucial role in this day and age?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 3, 2019)

God can’t vote.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2019)

First it was the Russians now God is getting the blame for Trump being president.


----------



## Navonod (Feb 3, 2019)

I seriously believe your blind hate in Trump gives you some sort of dyslexia because you misquote him or the people that work for him out of your blind rage.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2019)

DrGreed said:


> I seriously believe your blind hate in Trump gives you some sort of dyslexia because you misquote him or the people that work for him out of your blind rage.


What?  Read the OP, Huckabee-Sanders is the one that said god wanted Trump to become president, not Trump himself.  It's definitely not a misquote, either, it's on video.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 3, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Trump isn't funny
> He's dangerous


Why not both?



Subtle Demise said:


> It's only because conservatives seem to believe that Jesus was a Republican and that the Republican party is officially sanctioned by God. The liberals are all godless abortionists and satan worshippers of course, and they are indoctrinating our children in school (while at the same time pushing for their own form of indoctrination and theocracy instead) and turning the frogs gay. Of course, the Left isn't ideal either, what with the socialism and social justice and trying to mandate tolerance and friendliness. That's what pushed me to Libertarianism, and eventually to minarchism.


Because lowering or stopping needless harm and suffering is so bad.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 3, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Why not both?
> 
> 
> Because lowering or stopping needless harm and suffering is so bad.


Which part of my post has to do with the needless harm and suffering?


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 3, 2019)

DrGreed said:


> I seriously believe your blind hate in Trump gives you some sort of dyslexia because you misquote him or the people that work for him out of your blind rage.



So, "Dog wanted Trump to be president"?  I mean, Trump does bad mouth people "like a dog" all the time, so maybe it's Trump that's got the dyslexia and is trying to complement people?

In all seriousness, I've never really understood a desire for anyone to claim oneself, one's country, or one's personal representative on Earth was "wanted" by God.  Humans have a pretty terrible track record either at the personal level up to the level of power of whole countries at doing consistently positive things.

If God actually "wanted" any person or entity on Earth to represent him in any fashion, either it's because God is an incompetent fuck-up or he believes we'll just graciously ignore all the incompetent fuck ups by said representation and merrily go along our way.  I mean, seriously, this is why I get the whole Christian obsession with Jesus being God's son and a perfect being.  The Old Testament Prophets were often rampant drunkards, among other things.  The problem, of course, is then turning the problem that the Bible was written by men which inherently taints what's written.

My point is, there's no way around the unreliable narrator problem.  I mean, again, unless you think this is all part of God's plan, and, again, you believe God is a incompetent fuck-up.  And of course, people with any sort of real decency would be absolutely appalled at listening to and following just about any businessman or politician for their absurdly horrific moral and ethical behavior let alone their efforts trying to associate themselves with God.  I guess it's great for them that there so many people who are so quick to declare someone as "wanted" by God who are so indecent.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2019)

woot woot, thanks everyone for giving me 10XP


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 4, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Which part of my post has to do with the needless harm and suffering?


Of course you used extremes and buzz words, but your post was basically saying that it is so bad that the left (or anyone) fighting against decriminalization and actually using our resources to benefit everyone.


----------



## xpoverzion (Feb 4, 2019)

Costello said:


> so by the same logic God wanted Obama to be president right?
> did God also want 9/11 to happen? just asking


No, but Israel wanted Trump/any republican to be president, and Israel also wanted 9/11 to happen.  Are they the children of God?  No, but they are the children of Satan as a wise teacher once said 2000 years ago.


----------



## aerios169 (Feb 4, 2019)

Costello said:


> so by the same logic God wanted Obama to be president right?
> did God also want 9/11 to happen? just asking


we know that gerge w. bush did that...


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes, God made trump a president and satan immortal and you with five fingers.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 4, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Of course you used extremes and buzz words, but your post was basically saying that it is so bad that the left (or anyone) fighting against decriminalization and actually using our resources to benefit everyone.


Decriminalization of what? I'm lost there. And using resources to benefit everyone? Can you name one communist/socialist country where that actually happened? No the government took the resources and forgot about the part where they distribute it. Our government and its employees are corrupt enough, you trust them to implement socialism? Lol


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 4, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Decriminalization of what? I'm lost there. And using resources to benefit everyone? Can you name one communist/socialist country where that actually happened? No the government took the resources and forgot about the part where they distribute it. Our government and its employees are corrupt enough, you trust them to implement socialism? Lol


Sorry, I meant discrimination. 

"Socialism". Again buzzwords. We have public services people use just fine. Other countries shows that are public services could and should be better and more efficient.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't know, give me ham.
Prosciutto di Parma... nope, better yet some Jamón Ibérico made from selected acorn fed pig.
Sliced and with butter in a fresh baguette... butter or olive oil?
Hmmm... I don't know... I'm hungry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 4, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Sorry, I meant discrimination.
> 
> "Socialism". Again buzzwords. *We have public services people use just fine*. Other countries shows that are public services could and should be better and more efficient.


The way most people use urgencies in Quebec is far from fine

For example, some go there because their child fell on the ground and has a scratch
They are scared it gets infected
Or my mom saw a woman with her boy
the boy was running around and the mom told him:
"Stop running, it might be broken"
Like... really?
Legault might include a moderation ticket at urgencies to make people think twice before going there for non-sense

In short, you pay 50$ when subscribing at the waitting list for urgencies
If it do was urgent, you are refunded, if it wasn't, they keep it


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 4, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> The way most people use urgencies in Quebec is far from fine
> 
> For example, some go there because their child fell on the ground and has a scratch
> They are scared it gets infected
> ...


Oh noes, now your country is going to turn into Venezuela. At least, that's what the "socialism" crying fearmongers would have us believe.

You right, some people might abuse it, so let's just keep our broken system that cost way more than it should be and have people without healthcare when they could and should otherwise have it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 4, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Oh noes, now your country is going to turn into Venezuela. At least, that's what the "socialism" crying fearmongers would have us believe.
> 
> You right, some people might abuse it, so let's just keep our broken system that cost way more than it should be and have people without healthcare when they could and should otherwise have it.


what i mean is that there are alternative to urgencies
pharmacists and clinics for example...


----------

